# pole extension



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

ive been looking at two different types of paint tip extensions, one is the type that you attach your airless gun to the end and can control it form the other end. the other type you use the tip off your gun and attach it to the end and use your gun to attach the the other end. want to know the pros and cons of each. the tip extension ofcourse is much cheaper than the gun extension. but the control is what im looking for.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think with a reach like this, the gun at the top of the extension would be difficult to control standing on a 8' ladder. 









you can put a knuckle on the extension that attaches to the gun (aka wand) . this allows you to move the angle of the tip, so when your in tight areas or have different angles you can just adjust it. see these pics same wand but different angles.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow  Git er dun Gabe :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Buy the Hyde extendable pole that the gun attaches to and enjoy your newest favorite tool.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

the two problems i see with the hyde are the gun getting stuck in the on position, it would take a little longer to get to it and get it turned off, and the extra weight at the end of the pole, plus the cheapest one i found is about $150.00 for a extendable 4-8'. after posting i thought about just the extension pole and a swivel at the end. think ill go the route.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have both. Gun on the end gives great pressure. No tailing spray. Gun on bottom with tip on end tends to leave some tailings or spitting. If you are on and off the trigger, we use the gun on the end. Hyde is crap btw.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree most of Hyde tools are crap but their extendable pole it awesome. Not had a single problem with it and it is well constructed. Biggest benefit of this pole versus a fixed extension is the fact that it is extendable and can easily be shortened or lengthened depending on where you are spraying and no need for a knuckle to get different angles. Just flip the handle over and your good to go. It is worth the money.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

found these swivels on ebay, says 40 sold. and $20.00. also found them on there, and other sites, for as much as $179.00. is $20.00 a crazy low price for one or that fair.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey HotRod- I see you found the right forum !
:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hotrod351 said:


> found these swivels on ebay, says 40 sold. and $20.00. also found them on there, and other sites, for as much as $179.00. is $20.00 a crazy low price for one or that fair.


you can buy the knuckles already attached to the extensions. sw sells them. 
btw if your rigs got good enough pressure you don't get the tails, and the spits usual due to air in the extension.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey BrushJockey, yep found it, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. better to ask the experts on certain things. my airless has 3000 psi. as for the extensions, well i already have them. just wondered if that was a going price for a swivel.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

hotrod351 said:


> found these swivels on ebay, says 40 sold. and $20.00. also found them on there, and other sites, for as much as $179.00. is $20.00 a crazy low price for one or that fair.


$179.00? You must've misread that. It's a fitting. $20 is about right.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The right pole and you wouldnt need to stand on a 8' while shooting that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Good thread right here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> The right pole and you wouldnt need to stand on a 8' while shooting that.


those poles extend 20'? 

sorry that was a 10' ladder my bad.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

graco told e not to use a extension more than 40".


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Just buy the Hyde pole and be happy that you followed good advice.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

the $179.00 is for the Hyde pole. found a swivel for $20.00, free shipping and also a original old stock graco for $55.00 plus shipping. but i did find new 10 degree swivels that are graco and they are $150.00. seems there pretty proud of there swivels. true they are just a swivel. are all swivels created equal ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Just buy the Hyde pole and be happy that you followed good advice.


 this isn't a battle of the extension poles here. I'm sure both extensions have great uses, the longest I have seen those extendables is 12'. with that your still getting on at least a 8' ladder for a 20' reach. I'm going to look into getting those extendable to play with. 

this may be a demographic thing too. I've only seen a couple of stores even carry the extendable, but all have the other. I think.its just what you learned with and are more comfortable with, or use too. I like good tools, and I'm.sure the extendable is just as the wands are too. 

peace, love and harmony. mmmm hmmmm hmmmm


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

agree. dont really need the extendable version. just want to make sure if i buy one of these $20.00 180 degree swivels its not going to spray paint out of it all over the place. i really have no idea how much a quality 180 degree swivel cost. ive searched the internet and seems like the big companies dont make them or ask a arm and a leg for one.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> this isn't a battle of the extension poles here. I'm sure both extensions have great uses, the longest I have seen those extendables is 12'. with that your still getting on at least a 8' ladder for a 20' reach. I'm going to look into getting those extendable to play with.
> 
> this may be a demographic thing too. I've only seen a couple of stores even carry the extendable, but all have the other. I think.its just what you learned with and are more comfortable with, or use too. I like good tools, and I'm.sure the extendable is just as the wands are too.
> 
> peace, love and harmony. mmmm hmmmm hmmmm


You mean we can't turn this into a " my pole is longer than yours" thread.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you can do what you will ,I'm pretty confident in the length of my extension. no need for the contest. :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got out of sw here is the swivel head I use, comes with a housing comparable to the Gracos, they run about 25 bucks. also here are the prices for the extensions the 4' and 6' come with the swivel attached and a housing.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I just got out of sw here is the swivel head I use, comes with a housing comparable to the Gracos, they run about 25 bucks. also here are the prices for the extensions the 4' and 6' come with the swivel attached and a housing.


I have a 4' like the one on the pic. Which were you using on the pics Gabe.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

well the sherman williams store doesnt stock it. do you have the part number.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

hotrod351 said:


> well the sherman williams store doesnt stock it. do you have the part number.


Call your BM dealer I got mine from them. The brand is All-Pro.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have a 4' like the one on the pic. Which were you using on the pics Gabe.


its a 6'. 

WTF up with your sig?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> WTF up with your sig?


What about it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

its random, did you get your feelings hurt or something?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol. I've been called uninventive lately. :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

whatever extends your pole dude.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hotrod351 said:


> well the sherman williams store doesnt stock it. do you have the part number.


its these 
http://www.gleempaint.com/asm6maxpolex.html
http://www.paintsupply.net/product/asm-248242-2-hand-tight-maxi-pole-with-uni-tip-base-22100/
http://www.thepaintstore.com/ASM_Maxi_Pole_Airless_Sprayer_Extension_p/248242.htm
http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Accessories/airless extension poles.htm

they are made by asm now owned by Graco.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

ended up buying this one. not the cheapest but does have the garco name on it. it will work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

it will do you good, if it makes you money that's all that matters.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

right


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Pole extension- you mean Viagra?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> I agree most of Hyde tools are crap but their extendable pole it awesome. Not had a single problem with it and it is well constructed. Biggest benefit of this pole versus a fixed extension is the fact that it is extendable and can easily be shortened or lengthened depending on where you are spraying and no need for a knuckle to get different angles. Just flip the handle over and your good to go. It is worth the money.



i just called my local paint store about the hyde extension pole and they no longer carry them because of the many complaints they got from painters.he didn't get specific about the complaints.another chain no longer carries them as well for whatever reason.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

i found them on ebay, not cheap. i went with a 180 degree swivel = $20.00. the one responsive was best = to much weight at end of pole with the other setup.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I think with a reach like this, the gun at the top of the extension would be difficult to control standing on a 8' ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom pic, painting in the sun? what?


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

well im a roofer by trade but like any man = I LOVE TOOLS. just need a excuse to buy them. nest is a heavy duty wet tile saw. looked at a nice one on amazon = $1100.00 plus the fold-up stand with wheels = $250.00.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Bottom pic, painting in the sun? what?


am I under arrest?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

At least he has the windows covered. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Bottom pic, painting in the sun? what?


Sometimes you can't help but to be in the sun.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Bottom pic, painting in the sun? what?


Great! Now where going to have to come up with an attachable umbrella for these poles to block the sun.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

if we get umbrellas, could we hook up a misting system?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Great! Now where going to have to come up with an attachable umbrella for these poles to block the sun.





ewingpainting.net said:


> if we get umbrellas, could we hook up a misting system?


And a lazy boy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

phuck it, get the beer let hang in the customers pool, just don't break the jets with your extension this time.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Now we have reached to pro-ism. We bought these fancy fandangled poles to save time by increasing productivity, modified them with umbrellas with misting systems, brought in a lazy boy to sit in while we use them from the comfort of or customers pool which has now slowed our productivity to less then it was before we had these damn worthless poles that have now slowed us to a crawl.


----------

